
How short can we write numbers in JavaScript without alphanumeric characters? - inlight
https://accents-of-javascript.tumblr.com/post/154752921455/how-short-can-we-write-numbers-in-javascript
======
olegkikin
You can do many of them shorter. Pretty much all of them above length 19 can
be substituted with something like

    
    
        94: "^".charCodeAt()
    

EDIT: sorry, I'm wrong, I didn't realize you don't allow letters.

